# Surgery Guidelines on New Patients



## vamberpaez (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, I work in family medicine and we had a scenario come up and were unsure how to handle it nor could we find any supportive information online.  The question that came up in our clinic was:  In order for a physician to perform and bill a procedure, for example a circumcision - must the patient be established?


----------



## mbort (Feb 21, 2008)

not at all, procedures are performed on new patients all the time (ie injections, fracture care, etc).


----------



## profmedgirl (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree with mbort, px can be done on new or est pts.


----------



## cmartin (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto
C.Martin CPC-GENSG


----------

